# OCD in Shoulders



## Alexandria Deininger (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello,

This is the first time I am posting here, so please excuse me if I am not in the right place. My poor 7 month old pup just got diagnosed with shoulder osteochondritis dissecans (OCD). From everything I have read all over the internet, surgery seems like the right route, and we have a consultation scheduled with an orthopedic vet. Most of the posts on here are very old. Has anyone recently gone through this and have advice for me? The surgery seems unavoidable, so I am mostly looking for tips and tricks for recovery and a life of happiness, activity, and little to no arthritis! 

I appreciate any and all comments!

Thanks,
Alex & Sperry


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OCD is caused by trauma to the joint during the rapid growth phase of development. Surgery is the only thing you can do to correct the problem. During the recovery phase, you'll likely have to crate the pup to keep it quiet and not cause further injury while the pup heals.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

In 'Small Animal Clinical Nutrition', HOD, OCD and Panosteitis (Pano) are listed as DOD - Developmental Orthopedic Diseases and are nutritionally related and not genetic. I also believe OCD is often misdiagnosed, so probably if you do consider surgery, be sure you go to an orthopedic specialist who isn't going to jump into a surgery without ruling out other issues. Surgery is often the only recourse. OCD is- from my studies on it years ago -a nutritional and growth issue, caused from the bone and joint cartilage separating during rapid growth, and some studies I read suggested an early diagnosis may possibly have an OCD that is reversible without surgery, by changes in diet and the use of Adequan shots AND a product which support joint nutrition. (and I do not remember sources though I am pretty sure I could lay hands on one article I know I have a copy of). I personally use a product call NZymes now, I used to use digestive enzymes by NaturesFarmacy but when I got a jar that had an extra something in it in the form of a dried up bug I quit using it.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Our now 10 month old had surgery on his shoulder ocd back in February. His was to the point that surgery was the only option. It was expensive but I am so happy we did it. He spent a lot of time recovering in his crate and we had to try hard to keep him from jumping on and off the bed and couch and doing any running. I would say he stopped limping completely maybe a month and a half after being restricted after the surgery and has been doing wonderful ever since. He did have some arthritic changes that the surgeon could see when she was in him but nothing crazy and he is now on cosequin daily and living a perfectly normal life. He actually just had xrays on that shoulder Monday because he started limping again but it was completely unrelated to his surgery and we could see on the xrays that his shoulder healed beautifully. He will have arthritis in that joint when he gets older but we will cross that bridge when we come to it. I would also recommend getting an orthopedic dog bed. Truman loves his. Please let me know if you have any other questions about it!


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

I also want to add that it is important to keep him lean and healthy and active. Any extra weight will be harder on his joints and make arthritis progress further! Also our vet said make sure our food is not too high in protein and calcium. Trumans food was like 37% protein or something like that and that's WAY too high and can contribute to the ocd problem.


----------



## Alexandria Deininger (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you soooo much Kelsey! I am so nervous, but I do hear the outcome is well worth it. I ordered him an orthopedic dog bed today, and we have switched him over to adult food (royal canin adult with 23% protein). Just curious, did you use any particular harness when you got back to walking him?


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Alexandria Deininger said:


> Thank you soooo much Kelsey! I am so nervous, but I do hear the outcome is well worth it. I ordered him an orthopedic dog bed today, and we have switched him over to adult food (royal canin adult with 23% protein). Just curious, did you use any particular harness when you got back to walking him?


No problem! You should put him on a glucosamine supplement daily as well to help with any arthritis. Even if he doesn't have any yet since you've already had a joint issue that will be important. Our vet recommended cosequin or dasequin as they are the only ones to be tested and proven to actually have what's on the label in them. Or something like that lol!

We used to use an easy walk harness but after all this happened we switched to this harness https://www.chewy.com/kurgo-tru-fit-smart-harness-steel/dp/51814 just because that style didn't touch his shoulder at all. We still couldn't use it for a while after the surgery though because he was in so much pain. 

We switched to adult food too when he was diagnosed!


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Btw, your boy is very handsome and i hope that he ends up healing up nice just like truman! Here he is with his hair grown back and being a normal pup!


----------



## Alexandria Deininger (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you so much for all of your advice! Truman looks very happy and handsome! Hopefully we will have the same results


----------



## lilpixie (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi Alexandria,

I know it's an older thread, but I'm curious to know how your pup is doing after the OCD surgery. My puppy requires surgery for his shoulder OCD soon.


----------



## Alexandria Deininger (Jan 17, 2017)

lilpixie said:


> Hi Alexandria,
> 
> I know it's an older thread, but I'm curious to know how your pup is doing after the OCD surgery. My puppy requires surgery for his shoulder OCD soon.


He is 5 now and doing great! Would never know he had an issue. We keep him on glucosamine supplements and make sure he doesn't get overweight, but I would probably do that anyways given his breed.


----------



## lilpixie (Sep 26, 2020)

Alexandria Deininger said:


> He is 5 now and doing great! Would never know he had an issue. We keep him on glucosamine supplements and make sure he doesn't get overweight, but I would probably do that anyways given his breed.


That's wonderful!  Did your dog develop arthritis after his surgery? And if so, how are you managing it? I'm trying to be prepared for the worst-case scenario.


----------



## Alexandria Deininger (Jan 17, 2017)

lilpixie said:


> That's wonderful!  Did your dog develop arthritis after his surgery? And if so, how are you managing it? I'm trying to be prepared for the worst-case scenario.


Not yet! My vet said he may develop arthritis earlier than dogs who don't have it, but hopefully the supplements keep that at bay as long as possible. His recovery was the worst part, given he was only about 6 months old and had a lot of energy. I would recommend a large pen. This is the one we got: 









Amazon.com: IRIS USA Dog Playpen Puppy Playpen Fence Enclosure with Door, 8-Panel, 34" H, Gray : Everything Else


Amazon.com: IRIS USA Dog Playpen Puppy Playpen Fence Enclosure with Door, 8-Panel, 34" H, Gray : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------

